# Self-Pampering and Self-Soothing: What works for you?



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 23, 2013)

February. The doldrums of winter in this part of the world. We can see spring off in the distance but it's still to far off to start celebrating. Some people leave for sunny places on a mid-winter vacation. Some grumble, hole up inside, and pray for an early spring. Some take advantage of approaching spring to engage in winter sports or other seasonal activities.

I was pondering this and wondering what people like to do to pamper themselves at this point in the winter.

But that also led me to a broader question: What do you do to pamper yourself when you're feeling down, low, depressed, or just plain blah, whatever the season?


----------



## redbutterfly (Feb 23, 2013)

A hot bath with lots of toiletries really calms me. I force myself even though when I am feel down, I don't want to do anything aside from be in bed. 

I have a favourite shop here in Holland which sells the best things. Like I have a raspberry and vanilla body wash and it comes out of the can like whipped cream! Exactly like whipped cream. It is so good. 

I also very much like to go and sit in a coffee shop and drink Irish cream coffee or hot chocolate with marshmallows with a pastry on the side. I admit, I like to sit and people watch. Just be in my own thoughts and watch the world go on by. 

The best is to watch a film or documentary under my lovely thick blanket with my cute cat called Snowy - beautiful white fluffy cat!!


----------



## Cat Dancer (Feb 23, 2013)

Right now I'm wanting some indoor tulips. When the weather gets better working in the flower gardens is soothing to me.


----------



## rdw (Feb 23, 2013)

I love to read, plan my flowerbeds and plant pots, and start to research the Christmas vacation.


----------



## W00BY (Feb 23, 2013)

A long walk along a track I go down with my dog (used to be dogs) they are lurchers and are so attuned to their environment as they are hunting dogs (that I rescued), they taught me how to track animals just by walking them, I am almost always the only person on the track and then the fields I go over.

I love using my senses and listening and smelling and looking just me and my dogs watching what scents they pick up and seeing if there is anything nearby... it is a very tranquil experience and the only time I am truly at peace.

Which in it's self is quite sad that I need to be alone to be that happy but am okay with it now!


----------



## GDPR (Feb 23, 2013)

Drawing _really _relaxes me. It's probably how others feel when they take a bubble bath,take a walk,or whatever. It's the ONE thing I can count on to soothe,no matter what the season.


----------



## Meg (Feb 23, 2013)

I have different playlists on itunes for different moods/activities.  I have one with energetic/inspiring music, for example, that I put on when I have to do housework and I really don't feel like it.  I also have a playlist of lullabies that I've put together from various albums that I play when I'm feeling a bit fragile.  My favourite is the lullaby theme from Pan's Labyrinth.  It's comforting to listen to.  Music really affects my mood so the playlists work well for me.

Doing anything mindfully works pretty well for me.  I just slow down, watch my breathing, and really pay attention to what I'm doing.  Usually it's cleaning.  I'm sensing a theme here!

I ask hubby for a hug.

I take a power-nap, if practical.  I need a siesta today, it's too hot.


----------



## Banned (Feb 24, 2013)

I really like heat, and have a few heated blankets I like to curl up in (not all at once, lol).  One day I want to get a hot tub installed in my backyard; nothing sounds more soothing than soaking in a bubbling hot tub after a long, depressing day.  I find I get depressed if I'm sleep deprived, so sleep is another way I self soothe, or indulging in a delicious treat like bubble tea or a Crave cupcake.  Sometimes I just let myself cry it out followed by a hot shower and that makes me feel better.  If I can get a last minute appointment I'll go for a massage; my massage therapist uses lots of heat and pressure with me which is soothing as well.  Sometimes I'll hop on a plane and go somewhere...Vegas for the day, or to see a friend in another city, whatever...sometimes I just need to get away.

I live near the mountains and sometimes I like to take the dogs up and just wander around, or go soak in the hot springs.

The more I write, the more I'm realizing that I have more ways to self-soothe than I thought.  I just need to remember these when I'm down and out.


----------



## Meg (Feb 24, 2013)

I've never tried bubble tea.  I know where I could go and get one from, but I don't really know what it is.  Can you enlighten me?


----------



## Banned (Feb 24, 2013)

It's basically a smoothie with tapioca pearls in the bottom.  Some flavours are powder-flavoured though yuk so I always get strawberry and always make sure they use real fruit.  You can also get lychee jelly instead of pearls (also :yuk and other variations.  I basically get it for the pearls (which are really just a starch) so I always ask for triple pearls (YUM!).  So good on a hot summer day....


----------



## rdw (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks T for the bubble tea information - I've always wondered what was in them. Definitely on my list when warmer weather arrives


----------



## Meg (Feb 24, 2013)

Sounds intriguing!  I will have to try one sometime.  I will try and avoid the powder flavour


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 25, 2013)

rocking is what i do  i just rock


----------



## eva (Feb 27, 2013)

- Video games. Ever since I was a kid they've helped me concentrate and stay calm and centred.
- Tea. I have a lot of really interesting flavours so that I can change things up and not get tired one of kind. I have some fruity-flavoured teas, one that tastes like apple pie, some great vanilla flavours, and my favourite is the one that tastes like S'mores.
- Going for walks. I have a nice neighborhood so it's nice to go and get air.


----------

